# moving home during hibernation



## danboy74 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

need some advice.

Ive had my tortoise since i was 5 years old, (now 44 years old) so almost all my life and love him dearly,
but...... we are in the stages of moving home, he will definitely hibernate during the time we need to move.
the problem is, he has always self hibernated in a special place he has chosen in the garden and has done every single year, he goes inside his house then digs himself really deep (in pre-prepared dry soil and straw) and i don't know what to do. we have never hibernated him, he has always done it, and i don't want to "effectively" dig him up as i worry it would kill him. what can i do???

kindest regards


----------



## wellington (Sep 15, 2018)

I think it's best too not let him hibernate this year. Keep him up. This way you can observe him in his new home and be sure that he is adjusting well and no problems arising from the move. Then let him hibernate next year. 
For now, be sure to close him off so he doesn't go into hibernate and you can't get him.


----------



## orv (Sep 15, 2018)

Welcome to our forums. We're always happy to assist with your questions. First, I have a couple of questions for you: 1) what species of tortoise do you have; 2) what are your winter-time temperatures, now and where you are moving. My initial response to your need for hibernation (brumation) is to have you place your tortoise in a box loosely filled with shredded newspaper followed by placing that box within another, larger box filled with shredded newspaper. The winter brumation temperatures to keep your tortoise should probably range between 45 and 50 degrees F. These temperatures are somewhat affected by the tortoise's species. These boxes serve as a manner of insulation, ie maintaining temperature. I truly don't believe that there will be any long-lasting problems with you're moving him this way. Upon awakening in the Spring, there may be some minor agitation at being in new surroundings, but he'll get over this as he finds food, water, and proper hides in the new home. Be sure to alocate plenty of roaming space in these new surroundings. The degree of agitation will depend upon his gender (males are more territorial) as well as species. The most important things to be concerned about are temperature regulation and, very importantly, proper diet and hydration prior to going into brumation. We look forward to your participation on pur forums.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 17, 2018)

A very warm welcome to the forum.

I totally agree with @wellington who suggested keeping your tort up until you move to your new place and settle down.

Any pics of your tort?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 17, 2018)

Like Orv, I would allow hibernation. I would let him dig himself in as usual, then when the time comes to move house, just dig him up and place him in the prepared box (like what Orv describes). Keep him cold and he won't wake up. And you won't disturb him at all. Just make sure the new yard at the new house is totally tortoise proof and he won't be able to climb or dig his way out, because he's going to try to get back to his 'territory' once he wakes up.


----------



## wellington (Sep 17, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Like Orv, I would allow hibernation. I would let him dig himself in as usual, then when the time comes to move house, just dig him up and place him in the prepared box (like what Orv describes). Keep him cold and he won't wake up. And you won't disturb him at all. Just make sure the new yard at the new house is totally tortoise proof and he won't be able to climb or dig his way out, because he's going to try to get back to his 'territory' once he wakes up.


Even with having to hibernate him in a way that hasn't been done? He doesn't get hibernated, he hibernates himself outside. They would have too dig him up or hibernate him in a way he's never done and isn't used too. All that plus a move would seem very stressful.
I personally would keep him up. Also depending on the amount of time this trip would take, I doubt everyone wants to ride in a car that cold to keep the hibernated cool enough.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 17, 2018)

He goes to sleep in one place and wakes up in another. Much less stressful than a free roaming tortoise having to live in a container all winter.


----------

